# grease



## SKIQUATTRO (May 17, 2010)

got chain grease on the cuff of my brand new Marmot Aegis jacket...any suggestions on getting it out???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2010)

Try Simple Green


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2010)

Leave it. Makes you look "core".


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

I wish I could help you, I have a nice grease chainring imprint on the front of a Killington t-shirt from a few years ago when I leaned over the bike when working on it while it was upside down (before I had a stand).


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

Wish I could help. I have grease all over my clothes. I would go with the Simple Green suggestion...can't hurt.


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

2nd the Simple Green suggestion.

What do you use for chain lube typically?


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> 2nd the Simple Green suggestion.
> 
> What do you use for chain lube typically?



I use this: 







I'm curious as to what you use, Marc?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2010)

marcski said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really need to ask ....


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

marcski said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was using that same stuff until this year when my bike shop didn't have any, so I switched to a wax based lube.  The Prolink seemed to work well enough to me, it even stayed relatively clean on the MTB.  The wax stuff stays even cleaner though, I'll see how durable it is though...


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2010)

I'm always worried about the wax stuff building up and caking on..  I think the prolink works great. I just douse it well...and dry it very well with a dry, clean rag.  It stays clean and I get a lot of life out of my chain with few if any drivetrain issues.

And, Wa-Loaf, the warming one is better:  :beer::beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

marcski said:


> I'm always worried about the wax stuff building up and caking on..  I think the prolink works great. I just douse it well...and dry it very well with a dry, clean rag.  It stays clean and I get a lot of life out of my chain with few if any drivetrain issues.



No wax build up or caking for me with the wax stuff, but I wipe off the excess just like I did with the prolink.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2010)

marcski said:


> And, Wa-Loaf, the warming one is better:  :beer::beer:


Damn selfish men! :angry: Get it right!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

Wow.  Interesting recommendations.  I have nothing to add to one subject of this thread.

However, I do have a suggestion for the original topic.  Sev - try pre-treating the spot with Lestoil.  It's gotten rid of many grease/oil stains for me.  I like to do an extra rinse to get rid of the smell, but it's generally been highly successful for me with all kinds of fabrics.


----------



## thorski (May 18, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> got chain grease on the cuff of my brand new Marmot Aegis jacket...any suggestions on getting it out???



Brakeclean


----------

